
Lunar landing via a linear accelerator (1977) - slake
http://articles.adsabs.harvard.edu/cgi-bin/nph-iarticle_query?bibcode=1988LPICo.652...26B&db_key=AST&page_ind=0&data_type=GIF&type=SCREEN_VIEW&classic=YES
======
hugh4
Nice idea, but is the risk of being slightly off target and having your linac
destroyed by a high-speed projectile worth the savings?

~~~
slake
True.. But maybe a Aircraft carrier harness sort of system that adds a high
friction carriage after you hook into it may be better.

